# megadeath cam 06 m6



## cyiholder (May 17, 2017)

I want to purchase a megadeath cam kit but I have been hearing that you would need to change your intake manifold and throttle body. I know what combination of intake manifold and throttle body I want and I going to go with the fast 102mm and I shall port it and throttle body if possible. my question is which size cylinder heads I should upgrade to ? I don't really know much about cylinder heads so all info is needed.


----------

